Neil Young quits Facebook because of its “obvious commitments” to right politics - loofatoofa
======
stevenicr
Bing shows this: [https://consequenceofsound.net/2019/11/neil-young-quits-
face...](https://consequenceofsound.net/2019/11/neil-young-quits-facebook-
obvious-commitments-to-republicans/) as first result for search of hn thread
title string

that article points to a message posted on his 'neil young archives site'
where he appears to be mulling pulling the plug on fbook.. (
[https://neilyoungarchives.com/news/1/article?id=Message-
From...](https://neilyoungarchives.com/news/1/article?id=Message-From-Neil-
finished-writing-letters) )

------
campfireveteran
Disclaimer: I don't subscribe neatly to a particular political label.

Commercial social media platforms have way too much power to put their thumb
on the scale, i.e., manufacture consent and subvert democracy to whoever pays
them the most: Cambridge Analytica, HRC, etc. A better state of things would
require large social media platforms be:

1\. Prohibited from monetizing ads for themselves or data-reselling.
(Subscriptions and donations okay. Company and individual/celebrity pages
monetizing ads okay.)

2\. Similar to the previous equal time rule in mainstream media, but extended
to stay out of politics.

2.a. Prohibited from officially favoring any candidate or adjusting algorithms
to accomplish the same.

2.b. Prohibited from running political ads.

2.c. Prohibited from contributing to elected officials or PACs. (May or may
not require overturning CU.)

3\. Required to monitor content for violence, terrorism, child endangerment,
bullying, genocide, and mis/dysinformation.

Just like the seperation between church and state, seperation between social
media and state (and eventually, seperation between extreme wealth
(corporations) and state).

------
kleer001
Is there an article link?

~~~
krustyburger
[https://neilyoungarchives.com/news/1/article?id=Facebook-
Is-...](https://neilyoungarchives.com/news/1/article?id=Facebook-Is-Toast-At-
NYA)

